# How do i take of a 1996 nissan maxima front bumper?



## konig16 (Oct 13, 2005)

im helping a friend with a car he drives a 1996 nissan maxima n i was wondering how you get the front bumper of the car if anyone has detailed instructions or a link that shows how to do it mabey even a online manual of some sort send me a link or something.... thanks alot.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I couldnt find any pictures online...but the best thing you can do is go to an auto store and look at or buy the maunal for his car. The manual has decent pictures. somethings you need to take off are the headlights, grill, side markers, and bumper beam bolts which you will have to go under the car to see


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

heres a really quick write up
1. take off the inner fender lining on both sides of the car
2. look inside the wheelwell towards the front of the car on the outer part and youll see about 3 nuts lined up and down. take those off. dont worry about the screws, those are attached to the bumper itself.
3. behind the grill there are about 4 bolts that you need to unscrew, you may need to take the grill off to do this. its a pain in the butt to remove the grill. try taking out the headlights first before you try this part, may be a little bit easier since the grill can move around since its not attached to the headlights.
4. take the headlights out. there are brackets underneath the lights held in by 3-4 clips i believe.
5. now go underneath the car and unscrew the underbody trays attached to the bottom of the bumper. 
5. take out the turn signals, and take out the harness, dont worry about the foglamps if you have them. 
6. slide the bumper out, you may need to wedge the sides out but other than that i think youre done.

its been awhile since ive last done it so i may be missing some steps. good luck.


----------

